# #7 - Charlie Villanueva



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

For all of those who critisized Babcock for his #7 pick, look at the facts after two games.


F/C 6'11 240 pounds (a commodity on its own)

Hes averaging 16 points on 47% shooting, 40% from three, 5.5 rebounds and 2 blocks , 1steal per game.

Both games hes had smooth performances and his NBA game looks more polished than most second year players. Things are coming easy to him and hes a natural talent that is big enough to play Centre, and quick enough to move up to SF.

Along with Chris Bosh, (who Villanueva has looked more impressive than in preseason) CV3 n CB4 will impress and be an exciting tandem in the NBA.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

It's preseason so I would hope his numbers were good.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

golly gee wow!!!, he averaged 16 ppg in two whole preseason games??!?!!

too bad we cant just give him the ROY award now


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

It is only preseason but he hasn't looked bad..


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I have been watching him during the preseason. This kid can play. It seems as if was holding back, bored or was protecting himself at UConn because he has looked good. This isn't a "who cares it's preseason situation" this kid has looked like he will easily surpass what he did in college! I'm not saying he is going to be dominating, but he will have to be respected when he is on the floor.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I think CV will surprise some folks. They question his work ethic during his tenure with the Huskies, but with a head coach like Sam he will definitely motivate him. The kid can play, and I'm confident he will show the league that the Raptors didn't waste their pick.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

He could be the next Devean George!


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> He could be the next Devean George!


I see you set the bar high!


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)




----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

this kid is gonna be a superstar, i can feel it in my bones. not just anybody can dominate in the preseason like charlie did.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

sherako said:


> this kid is gonna be a superstar, i can feel it in my bones. not just anybody can dominate in the preseason like charlie did.



I concur, Not only will he be making Shaq look like a full with all the post moves he has, but he'll also make Allen look like a crappy shooter when he hits 3s from outside.



But anyways, Has Charlie been the the chocolate factory? Hes gained some weight>...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... ............................................ .................. ........................................


----------



## TonyMontana_83 (Dec 4, 2004)

For what it's worth Villaneuva was the best Raptor on the court when Toronto played Utah. I know it's preseason, but that at least gives Raptor fans reason to hope.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The hangup with CV was never his talent. It's his heart and his brains. We'll see how that pans out. Will he have what it takes to be more than a 16ppg scorer?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> The hangup with CV was never his talent. It's his heart and his brains. We'll see how that pans out. Will he have what it takes to be more than a 16ppg scorer?


I think Raptors fans would be happy if he turned out to be a 16ppg scorer next to Bosh. The strongest parts of his game are passing and running the floor.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> The hangup with CV was never his talent. It's his heart and his brains. We'll see how that pans out. Will he have what it takes to be more than a 16ppg scorer?


should be interesting to watch...gonna be viewing tons of raptors games once i get my tv back.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Let's see how he does in the regular season before we say anything


----------



## TonyMontana_83 (Dec 4, 2004)

> once i get my tv back.


 LOL. I'll just use my imagination and come up with a story about how you lost your TV.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This kid is on a mission to prove to everyone that he deserved to be picked that high, and he's going to try his hardest to make those ESPN broadcasters eat their words.


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

It's funny to hear a lot of you cats dispairaging Charlie even after he's played well, but I don't doubt for a second that you guys would be the same ones givin' Darko a pass for every blunder, drunken pose photograph, piss poor attitude, foolish play and arrest while Charlie is chewed up. Hiya haters!


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I don't see anything wrong with saying CV will be a good pro based off of a few preseason games! To those people saying "let's wait until the season starts" I don't see anything wrong with attempting to project a guy and go out on a limb, instead of waiting until the player is doing it and saying, "I knew this player was going to be great."


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Ever since I watched Charlie Villanueva in college, I knew he had a lot of skills in the game, and many people should have high expectations in him, I am feeling that he will make All-Rookie Team and average numbers somewhere around where Emeka Okafor averaged last year for the Charlotte Bobcats, if Charlie Villanueva gets enough playing time.. :clap:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

BBALLSCIENCES said:


> It's funny to hear a lot of you cats dispairaging Charlie even after he's played well, but I don't doubt for a second that you guys would be the same ones givin' Darko a pass for every blunder, drunken pose photograph, piss poor attitude, foolish play and arrest while Charlie is chewed up. Hiya haters!


How did you read everyone's minds well enough to come to that conclusion?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

i don't think he'll be anywhere near emeka's numbers, but i'd love to see him play well enough and rebound well enough to push bosh to the 5. i know it would be better to see them play together at 3-4, but somehow i think pushing woods or arujo out of the starting line up will be easier than jalen or mo pete.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=207253 !!!!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

sherako said:


> gonna be viewing tons of raptors games once i get my tv back.


What did you pawn your tv for this time?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> The hangup with CV was never his talent. It's his heart and his brains. We'll see how that pans out. Will he have what it takes to be more than a 16ppg scorer?


Don't know what you mean by brains but supposedly his bball IQ is very high. Coach Calhoun has had plenty of good things to say about his mental attributes.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

why was this moved into the Toronto Raptor forum when i specifically made it to be viewed by the entire leagues fans?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

open mike said:


> why was this moved into the Toronto Raptor forum when i specifically made it to be viewed by the entire leagues fans?


because it's embarassing. how do you even begin to make such an assessment over *two* preseason games?


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

Its a more of a prediction than an assesment, one of those "re-up at the end of the season" threads.

Why is it embarassing to speculate?
I mean, if you can start an Uros Slokar Fan Club after *zero* preseason games then I dont see why I cant make a thread about my boy CV


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Yeah it's preseason and only 2 games, but how many rookies in preseason show up and lead their teams? I'll go out on a limb and say we have ROY potential here. He has a lot of naysayers to prove wrong, motivated more than ever, and going to get his minutes.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

open mike said:


> Its a more of a prediction than an assesment, one of those "re-up at the end of the season" threads.


after two preseason games you made this thread and are out on a 'charlie owns you all' attitude towards the rest of the anti-charlie members of bbb.net. that's not only embarassing as a rep. of the raptor fan but also premature. charlie has posted good numbers after two preseason games but it's still preseason. he's supposed to be posting good numbers and doing well against second lineup units seeing as how he was the 7th overall pick.



open mike said:


> I mean, if you can start an Uros Slokar Fan Club after *zero* preseason games then I dont see why I cant make a thread about my boy CV


my uros slokar fan club is nothing but for the fun of it, just like how i made a matt bonner fan club last summer, not anticipating the type of player he'd turn out to be. and yet you don't see me clamouring to all the anti-uros slokar members about how he'll dominate the euroleague this year.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

Charlie V does own all of you. 

In his 3rd preseason game

24 and 7 3-4 from 3points and he got to the line 10 times.
(missed five of those, but made 3 clutch game-tieing-go-into-overtime freethrows in a row)

only after 3 preseason games? most defenitly ill be saying the same thing after 4.
and come the end of the season, when he wins ROY or comes close to it, youll feel bad for not agreeing with me.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

open mike said:


> Charlie V does own all of you.
> 
> In his 3rd preseason game
> 
> ...


 It looked like he played a good game last night, but again its only preseason and all i have to go is with the box score


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

^yea, i was at the game... and he has a quick high release thats very deceptive and effective at the same time.

he was the only one on our team going for offensive rebounds (snatching 2, getting fouled couple times as well) and he loves to score. he mixed it up n thats what i really liked. a couple times he was contemplating taking another long shot but drove instead.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

open mike said:


> Charlie V does own all of you.
> 
> In his 3rd preseason game
> 
> ...


just because i'm not clamouring about how great charlie is after 2 preseason games (and yes, you made this thread after *2* preseason games) doesn't mean i don't want him to succeed in the nba.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

start the man at C, Woods is journey men, Hoffa is just plain stupid has'nt picked up small things.
Bosh & Villinueva both on the court at the same time gives you 2 very similar players which is a huge pkud s point, as both men are god in the paint (Bosh great), both can reun the court well, pass well for big men and both have great shoting range for 6"11 guys.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> start the man at C, Woods is journey men, Hoffa is just plain stupid has'nt picked up small things.
> Bosh & Villinueva both on the court at the same time gives you 2 very similar players which is a huge pkud s point, as both men are god in the paint (Bosh great), both can reun the court well, pass well for big men and both have great shoting range for 6"11 guys.


I could not understand half of what you said...but I think it was god...ooops good! :eek8:


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

open mike said:


> For all of those who critisized Babcock for his #7 pick, look at the facts after two games.
> 
> 
> F/C 6'11 240 pounds (a commodity on its own)
> ...


I am on the NOVA bandwagon BUT

his challange is the opposite of Hoffas

Nova can play in the league but since can clearly succeed almost right away his challange will be to stay motivated and polish his game - keep complacency away.

Hoffa on the other had has the work ethic and the desire but not the ability of NOVA. He needs to get some confidence and prove to himslef/team mates/opponents and refs that he can be effective.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

open mike said:


> ^yea, i was at the game... and he has a quick high release thats very deceptive and effective at the same time.
> 
> he was the only one on our team going for offensive rebounds (snatching 2, getting fouled couple times as well) and he loves to score. he mixed it up n thats what i really liked. a couple times he was contemplating taking another long shot but drove instead.


I am glad to here that he was aggressive on the offensive boards yesterday, as looking at his numbers alone this was not evident. 

Some of you could see some of my posts pre-January last year, and I called CV a headcase and a pansy (probably a nancy as well, but I stopped using that term). But something changed in him last year, and it became clear once I watched him closely in his 2 regular season games against SU. He became a player obsessed with getting offensive boards, and was able to get a couple cheapies it seemed each half. It was really not the player that we saw as a freshmen.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

7M3 said:


> golly gee wow!!!, he averaged 16 ppg in two whole preseason games??!?!!
> 
> too bad we cant just give him the ROY award now


:laugh: Don't worry a lot of teams are overreacting to how good or bad their players are doing. You should see the Portland Board, we are freaking out because Telfair has shot like 3-11 in two games.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

This guy has been the best rookie in the preseason so far. The Slam article really made me pay attention to CV.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

open mike said:


> ^yea, i was at the game... and he has a quick high release thats very deceptive and effective at the same time.
> 
> he was the only one on our team going for offensive rebounds (snatching 2, getting fouled couple times as well) and he loves to score. he mixed it up n thats what i really liked. a couple times he was contemplating taking another long shot but drove instead.


Sounds a lot like Rasheed Wallace but with more range. I'm excited about it.

I don't expect him to suddenly become less effective in the season. By the fact that he's got great size and athleticism, just by showing up he's going to get blocks, rebounds, and put-backs if his shot ever starts to fail for him.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

charlz said:


> I am on the NOVA bandwagon BUT
> 
> his challange is the opposite of Hoffas
> 
> Nova can play in the league but since can clearly succeed almost right away his challange will be to stay motivated and polish his game - keep complacency away.


Exactly. 
He can be an excellent player, but we have to remember that the group of ESPN "Experts", critcized his work ethic and motivation. No one said- "CV is a bad player".

I hope he'll prove them wrong throughout his career.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

is charlie the leading rookie scorer?

I looked up Antione Wright's stats 4.3 PPG 1.8 RPG .8 APG

Looks so far other the top PG's and Marvin that Charlie is the most polished player from the draft so far.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> is charlie the leading rookie scorer?
> 
> I looked up Antione Wright's stats 4.3 PPG 1.8 RPG .8 APG
> 
> Looks so far other the top PG's and Marvin that Charlie is the most polished player from the draft so far.


 i believe its Danny Granger.


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

is he gonna start? Or is Graham gonna start? or are both of em gonna start? lol.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Charlie V's money and everyone should know it. I fully expect him to be in the running for ROY. He's making Babs and co look pretty wise for passing up on Green et al. What suprises me about Charlie is that he already has NBA 3-point range after only just beginning to focus on that party of his game. He's going to be a powerful offensive weapon- starting...now.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Divine Spammer said:


> Exactly.
> He can be an excellent player, but we have to remember that the group of ESPN "Experts", critcized his work ethic and motivation. No one said- "CV is a bad player".
> 
> I hope he'll prove them wrong throughout his career.


me too for the simple reason that I love his talent. I mean the kid can flat out do anything from dunk on shaq to drop 10 3's in game.


----------

